# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Mendoni se shkrimtari Ismail Kadare eshte prane cmimit te madh Nobel ?

## brezi97

*Shkrimtari i madh Ismail Kadare fiton cmimin e madh Astuarias ne Oviedo te Spanjes   Nje ze kunder totalitarizmit

Ne nje nga te perditeshmet thuhet se me gjithe cmimin ai fitoi edhe shumen 50 mije Euro.
Ky eshte nje nga tete cmimet Astuarias qe jepet cdo vit ne fusha te ndryshme si ate te arteve ,sporteve dhe harmonive ne pergjithesi.
Ne baze edhe te disa cmimeve te meparshme : A mendoni se Kadare eshte prane cmimit te madh NOBEL 

Jepni mendimet tuaja*

----------


## La_Fenice

Fatkeqesisht mendoj se nuk do e marre "Nobel"!Kur kishte mundesi i prishi pune kush i prishi,tani mendoj se e KA me te veshtire megjithese e meriton plotesisht.

----------


## ekuacioni07

ku i dihet ndoshta e mer

----------


## dias10

Kriteret qe perdoren per dhenien e Nobelit, jane ne njefare menyre qesharake, dhe une nuk mendoj se disa prej autoreve qe e kane fituar kete cmim jane ne lartesine e emrit qe ai gezon. Ismail Kadare dhe sikur mos ta fitoje ate, ka bere per Shqiperine, ate qe shume luftetare, nuk e bene dot me luftra heroike. Pena mbetet arme mbi arme.

----------


## firaku

Do me vinte shume mire te ndodhte nje gje e tille.

----------


## klaus fisher

> Kriteret qe perdoren per dhenien e Nobelit, jane ne njefare menyre qesharake, dhe une nuk mendoj se disa prej autoreve qe e kane fituar kete cmim jane ne lartesine e emrit qe ai gezon. Ismail Kadare dhe sikur mos ta fitoje ate, ka bere per Shqiperine, ate qe shume luftetare, nuk e bene dot me luftra heroike. Pena mbetet arme mbi arme.


Jam plotesisht dakord me konstatimin  dhe do te shtoja se kriteret per NOBEL pak a shume me kujtojne festivalin Europian te kenges ,ku marrin pjese te panjohurit ,dhe fitojne konjukturat

----------


## Burreli1924

Ismail Kadareja ka qene dy tre here dhe nuk ja jep kush c'mimin NOBEL ,

arsyjet jan te qarta Ismail Kadare eshte nje njeri pa ndjenja kombetare, 

dhe anti mysliman ku mysliman eshte dhe vete i shkreti..

ne Suedi atu ku jepet cmimi nobel i kane lexuar ndjenjat anti myslimane te Kadarese dhe e kane konsideruar te njeanshem.

----------


## gerrard73

> Ismail Kadareja ka qene dy tre here dhe nuk ja jep kush c'mimin NOBEL ,
> 
> arsyjet jan te qarta Ismail Kadare eshte nje njeri pa ndjenja kombetare, 
> 
> dhe anti mysliman ku mysliman eshte dhe vete i shkreti..
> 
> ne Suedi atu ku jepet cmimi nobel i kane lexuar ndjenjat anti myslimane te Kadarese dhe e kane konsideruar te njeanshem.


*INJORANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## gjakushi

> Ismail Kadareja ka qene dy tre here dhe nuk ja jep kush c'mimin NOBEL ,
> 
> 
> 
> *Kadare duhet te nominohet perherë sepse, deri tani, vertet nuk ka pende me te fuqishme nder shqiptarët*!
> 
> 
> arsyjet jan te qarta Ismail Kadare eshte nje njeri pa ndjenja kombetare, 
> 
> ...



*Ne Suedi, ku jepet çmimi Nobel, e kane marre ate edhe shume vete qe nuk e meritojne. Nje nder ata eshte Ivo Andriç, nje Kriminel qe me Urën e Drinës, ka bere nje pershkrim me plotë urrejtje!

Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur, eshte veper margaritar, por mendja e kritikëve e kualifikon si nje veper te pershkruar me art te lartë dhe me personazhe provinciale. Ashtu siç paraqitet nje Gjeneral nga nje vend i afert, te kerkoje eshtrat ne nje vend ku kishin bere agresion! Ne kete shtrirje, kritiket kane mendimin se behet fjale per nje province, dhe se me kete, Kadare , parandalohet te mos jete i zgjedhuri per Nobel. Ndersa arsyeja tjeter eshte, se Kadare nga institucioni shqiptar, nga nje Ambasador shqiptar u kritikua qe te mos i takoje çimimi, perkunder Ambasadoreve te tjere te botës qe bejne çka mos, qe shkrimtaret e tyre te jene të nominuar! 

Dhe, jam i bindur se Kadare do ta marre çmimin Nobel, sepse, kritika boterore ndergjegjesohet, dhe se dita ditës e mban ne agjenden e popullarizimit !*

----------


## gerrard73

> Kriteret qe perdoren per dhenien e Nobelit, jane ne njefare menyre qesharake, dhe une nuk mendoj se disa prej autoreve qe e kane fituar kete cmim jane ne lartesine e emrit qe ai gezon. Ismail Kadare dhe sikur mos ta fitoje ate, ka bere per Shqiperine, ate qe shume luftetare, nuk e bene dot me luftra heroike. Pena mbetet arme mbi arme.


Keni shume te drejte, kriteret e çmimit Nobel i ngjajne dhenies se Topit te Arte per futbollistet, ku jo gjithmone fiton me i miri.  Mendoj se çmimi i fundit qe ka marre, mund te shendrrohet ne nje trmpoline shtytese drejt çmimit Nobel. Do e doja shume nje gje te tille, si shqiptar si europian si progresist.
Kadare per mendimin tim rendidet me Fishten dhe Migjenin.

----------


## texas

> Ismail Kadareja ka qene dy tre here dhe nuk ja jep kush c'mimin NOBEL ,
> 
> arsyjet jan te qarta Ismail Kadare eshte nje njeri pa ndjenja kombetare, 
> 
> dhe anti mysliman ku mysliman eshte dhe vete i shkreti..
> 
> ne Suedi atu ku jepet cmimi nobel i kane lexuar ndjenjat anti myslimane te Kadarese dhe e kane konsideruar te njeanshem.


Te Lumt...

----------


## marjo-x

> Ismail Kadareja ka qene dy tre here dhe nuk ja jep kush c'mimin NOBEL ,
> 
> arsyjet jan te qarta Ismail Kadare eshte nje njeri pa ndjenja kombetare, 
> 
> dhe anti mysliman ku mysliman eshte dhe vete i shkreti..
> 
> ne Suedi atu ku jepet cmimi nobel i kane lexuar ndjenjat anti myslimane te Kadarese dhe e kane konsideruar te njeanshem.


shi shi si e gjete mer amon 

kshu qe nobelin do tja japin Qoses :u shkriva:

----------


## misioni23

Ismail K., nuk ka shanc per kesi lloj qmimi.

tung

----------


## Mr Zeid

un me te degjuar e kame, por jo per ismailin, por per gruan e ismailit. ca shoket e tij, duan ti japin cmimin nobel gruas te tij dhe e meriton.

nuk i jep njeri nobel komunistit, ne kete tall lesht bota.

----------


## marjo-x

> un me te degjuar e kame, por jo per ismailin, por per gruan e ismailit. ca shoket e tij, duan ti japin cmimin nobel gruas te tij dhe e meriton.
> 
> nuk i jep njeri nobel komunistit, ne kete tall lesht bota.


ku i diet dhe ja japin! ca s'ndodh :Lulja3:

----------


## Azem Deliu

Vlera e vepres se Kadarese eshte e jashtzakonshme , pastaj Kronike ne gur ishte goditje ndaj totalitarizmit , stili i Kadarese eshte i vecante me aq sa une (16 vjecar) mund te vleresoj.Sigurisht se e meriton , cfare kritikojne shqiptaret? Thone eshte i mire a eshte i keq si njeri.S'ka rendesi cfare eshte si njeri , rendesi ka fakti qe po na nderon ne kater anet e globit.Kadare Meriton Nobelin.

----------


## YaSmiN

> Ismail Kadareja ka qene dy tre here dhe nuk ja jep kush c'mimin NOBEL ,
> 
> arsyjet jan te qarta Ismail Kadare eshte nje njeri pa ndjenja kombetare, 
> 
> dhe anti mysliman ku mysliman eshte dhe vete i shkreti..
> 
> ne Suedi atu ku jepet cmimi nobel i kane lexuar ndjenjat anti myslimane te Kadarese dhe e kane konsideruar te njeanshem.


Une i kam lexuar pothuajse te gjitha librat e tij si ata te vjetrit po edhe ata te rinjte.Po te ishte antimysliman si mendon ti nuk do ta shprehte ne ndonje liber ose ndonje fjali?
Eshte nje nga autoret e librave qe shprehin mendimin e tyre te plote edhe ndenjat e tyre si per te mire po ashtu edhe per te keq.
Eshte nje nga figurat Shqiptare qe duhet te jemi krenar qe kemi figura te tilla shqiptare .Po ashtu duhet te jemi krenar qe se ka mohuar asnjehere qe eshte shqiptar jo mo te mohoji qe eshte mysliman.
Kjo qe thua eshte pa lidhje.
Mendimi im eshte qe eshte shume prane cmimit Nobel.Por per librin `Ra ky mort e u pame' mendoj se eshte nje nga kryeveprat e tij.Per kete liber duhej te merrte cmimin Nobel.

----------


## bindi

As qe me behet vone per kete sharlatan!...

----------


## Enii

po shume prane... ka nja 20 vjet qe eshte kaq afer  .. qe kur esh hapur kjo tema njehere po ...

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Per cilen arsye duhet ta marri ?

----------

